# Home Directory Problem



## Devi1903 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have got a FreeBSD server running with LDAP, Samba and NFS. I am using Webmin to create users via a batch file. All is working fine, except the home directories. I am using Ubuntu on my client machines. User login fine and NFS is fine, however the home directories are not correct. There is only the Desktop folder and no additional folders (e.g. Documents, Music etc.).

Now i have tried adding these into /usr/share/skel and when i do that the folders are added to the home directory. However they are not added to the Places menu in gnome.

I have previously had the same server i have done running and came across the same problem then and resolved it. However i cannot remember what i did to sort it out.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## klabacita (Sep 14, 2011)

Did you set up smbldap-tools?


----------



## Devi1903 (Sep 22, 2011)

smbldap.conf below


```
# $Source: $
# $Id: smbldap.conf,v 1.18 2005/05/27 14:28:47 jtournier Exp $
#
# smbldap-tools.conf : Q & D configuration file for smbldap-tools

#  This code was developped by IDEALX ([url]http://IDEALX.org/[/url]) and
#  contributors (their names can be found in the CONTRIBUTORS file).
#
#                 Copyright (C) 2001-2002 IDEALX
#
#  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
#  modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License
#  as published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2
#  of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
#
#  This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
#  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
#  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
#  GNU General Public License for more details.
#
#  You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
#  along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
#  Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307,
#  USA.

#  Purpose :
#       . be the configuration file for all smbldap-tools scripts

##############################################################################
#
# General Configuration
#
##############################################################################

# Put your own SID. To obtain this number do: "net getlocalsid".
# If not defined, parameter is taking from "net getlocalsid" return
SID="S-1-5-21-2758361912-1610856834-843126257"

# Domain name the Samba server is in charged.
# If not defined, parameter is taking from smb.conf configuration file
# Ex: sambaDomain="IDEALX-NT"
sambaDomain="SCHOOL"

##############################################################################
#
# LDAP Configuration
#
##############################################################################

# Notes: to use to dual ldap servers backend for Samba, you must patch
# Samba with the dual-head patch from IDEALX. If not using this patch
# just use the same server for slaveLDAP and masterLDAP.
# Those two servers declarations can also be used when you have
# . one master LDAP server where all writing operations must be done
# . one slave LDAP server where all reading operations must be done
#   (typically a replication directory)

# Slave LDAP server
# Ex: slaveLDAP=127.0.0.1
# If not defined, parameter is set to "127.0.0.1"
slaveLDAP="127.0.0.1"

# Slave LDAP port
# If not defined, parameter is set to "389"
slavePort="389"

# Master LDAP server: needed for write operations
# Ex: masterLDAP=127.0.0.1
# If not defined, parameter is set to "127.0.0.1"
masterLDAP="192.168.0.2"

# Master LDAP port
# If not defined, parameter is set to "389"
#masterPort="389"
masterPort="389"

# Use TLS for LDAP
# If set to 1, this option will use start_tls for connection
# (you should also used the port 389)
# If not defined, parameter is set to "0"
ldapTLS="0"

# Use SSL for LDAP
# If set to 1, this option will use SSL for connection
# (standard port for ldaps is 636)
# If not defined, parameter is set to "0"
ldapSSL="0"

# How to verify the server's certificate (none, optional or require)
# see "man Net::LDAP" in start_tls section for more details
verify="none"

# CA certificate
# see "man Net::LDAP" in start_tls section for more details
#cafile="/etc/smbldap-tools/ca.pem"

# certificate to use to connect to the ldap server
# see "man Net::LDAP" in start_tls section for more details
#clientcert="/etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap-tools.iallanis.info.pem"

# key certificate to use to connect to the ldap server
# see "man Net::LDAP" in start_tls section for more details
#clientkey="/etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap-tools.iallanis.info.key"

# LDAP Suffix
# Ex: suffix=dc=IDEALX,dc=ORG
suffix="dc=school,dc=com"

# Where are stored Users
# Ex: usersdn="ou=Users,dc=IDEALX,dc=ORG"
# Warning: if 'suffix' is not set here, you must set the full dn for usersdn
usersdn="ou=People,${suffix}"

# Where are stored Computers
# Ex: computersdn="ou=Computers,dc=IDEALX,dc=ORG"
# Warning: if 'suffix' is not set here, you must set the full dn for computersdn
computersdn="ou=Computers,${suffix}"

# Where are stored Groups
# Ex: groupsdn="ou=Groups,dc=IDEALX,dc=ORG"
# Warning: if 'suffix' is not set here, you must set the full dn for groupsdn
groupsdn="ou=Groups,${suffix}"

# Where are stored Idmap entries (used if samba is a domain member server)
# Ex: groupsdn="ou=Idmap,dc=IDEALX,dc=ORG"
# Warning: if 'suffix' is not set here, you must set the full dn for idmapdn
idmapdn="ou=Idmap,${suffix}"

# Where to store next uidNumber and gidNumber available for new users and groups
# If not defined, entries are stored in sambaDomainName object.
# Ex: sambaUnixIdPooldn="sambaDomainName=${sambaDomain},${suffix}"
# Ex: sambaUnixIdPooldn="cn=NextFreeUnixId,${suffix}"
sambaUnixIdPooldn="sambaDomainName=${sambaDomain},${suffix}"

# Default scope Used
scope="sub"

# Unix password encryption (CRYPT, MD5, SMD5, SSHA, SHA, CLEARTEXT)
hash_encrypt="SSHA"

# if hash_encrypt is set to CRYPT, you may set a salt format.
# default is "%s", but many systems will generate MD5 hashed
# passwords if you use "$1$%.8s". This parameter is optional!
crypt_salt_format=""

##############################################################################
#
# Unix Accounts Configuration
#
##############################################################################

# Login defs
# Default Login Shell
# Ex: userLoginShell="/bin/bash"
userLoginShell="/usr/local/bin/bash"

# Home directory
# Ex: userHome="/home/%U"
userHome="/home/%U"

# Default mode used for user homeDirectory
userHomeDirectoryMode="700"

# Gecos
userGecos="System User"

# Default User (POSIX and Samba) GID
defaultUserGid="513"

# Default Computer (Samba) GID
defaultComputerGid="515"

# Skel dir
skeletonDir="/etc/skel"

# Default password validation time (time in days) Comment the next line if
# you don't want password to be enable for defaultMaxPasswordAge days (be
# careful to the sambaPwdMustChange attribute's value)
defaultMaxPasswordAge="10000"

##############################################################################
#
# SAMBA Configuration
#
##############################################################################

# The UNC path to home drives location (%U username substitution)
# Just set it to a null string if you want to use the smb.conf 'logon home'
# directive and/or disable roaming profiles
# Ex: userSmbHome="\\PDC-SMB3\%U"
userSmbHome="\\school-server\%U"

# The UNC path to profiles locations (%U username substitution)
# Just set it to a null string if you want to use the smb.conf 'logon path'
# directive and/or disable roaming profiles
# Ex: userProfile="\\PDC-SMB3\profiles\%U"
userProfile="\\school-server\profiles\%U"

# The default Home Drive Letter mapping
# (will be automatically mapped at logon time if home directory exist)
# Ex: userHomeDrive="H:"
userHomeDrive="H:"

# The default user netlogon script name (%U username substitution)
# if not used, will be automatically username.cmd
# make sure script file is edited under dos
# Ex: userScript="startup.cmd" # make sure script file is edited under dos
userScript="logon.bat"

# Domain appended to the users "mail"-attribute
# when smbldap-useradd -M is used
# Ex: mailDomain="idealx.com"
mailDomain="school.com"

##############################################################################
#
# SMBLDAP-TOOLS Configuration (default are ok for a RedHat)
#
##############################################################################

# Allows not to use smbpasswd (if with_smbpasswd == 0 in smbldap_conf.pm) but
# prefer Crypt::SmbHash library
with_smbpasswd="0"
smbpasswd="/usr/local/bin/smbpasswd"
/
# Allows not to use slappasswd (if with_slappasswd == 0 in smbldap_conf.pm)
# but prefer Crypt:: libraries
with_slappasswd="0"
slappasswd="/usr/local/sbin/slappasswd"

# comment out the following line to get rid of the default banner
# no_banner="1"
```


----------

